# Is there a COI calculator for possible matings in the US?



## CharismaticMillie

You can run a test breeding in poodledata


----------



## Vita

The puppy hasn't been registered yet, and I only see where you can run a test on an existing poodle in the poodledata system. I didn't see where I can run a test on a litter between a dam and sire not in their system yet. Where on their site is this possible? Thanks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

No a test breeding is between two parents to see what the pedigree and COI of their theoretical offspring would be. Click on add test breeding.


----------



## Johanna

Vita said:


> I read that a COI can reduce the life of a poodle by 4 years. I'm also nearly retired and for fun, planned to show her for fun as a newbie to keep busy. I also read a comment in this forum that the AKC won't register pups with a COI of 25%, but I couldn't find that rule on their site.


I don't know who wrote that a high COI can reduce the lifespan by 4 years. I CAN tell you that when I was breeding poodles in the 80s I bred a bitch to her brother. The resulting puppies were healthy and had normal life spans. The parents of that pair were essentially not related at all - any ancestor that they might have had in common would have been at least 7 generations back. This breeding was done because the dogs (and all their siblings) were outstanding, but since they were from an outcross breeding they were not likely to produce consistently if another outcross was done. 

Please be aware that close inbreeding is not always a bad thing. In fact it is inbreeding that is used to establish breed type in purebred animals. Of course it has to be used carefully by persons who have extensive knowledge of the background of the animals. The progeny of such breedings must be tracked in order to find if there are undesirable outcomes.


----------



## Vita

Hi everyone! I very much appreciate your input and any additional viewpoints on this subject. 

Also, I found this site: Inbreeding calculator
You type in the names of the dogs (which can be abbreviated if you want) in the family tree or pedigree, and fill in 4 to 10 generations. It then generates the COI. 

Since I already feel an attachment to this very bright and sweet little puppy, I'll more than likely select her unless something else unexpected pops up, especially since the genes are clear on both sides of her pedigree for eye or patella problems. I doubt that I'll ever breed her, but if I do in a few years, it would be only once and with a champion sire whose pedigree is solid and unrelated to hers for the past four or five generations. 

Johanna - You asked where I read that a high COI can reduce life expectancy. I read about in the link below, and learned about something called Inbreeding Depression. It was fascinating, and this them popped up elsewhere on the Internet but I haven't located the original study yet. To their credit, they said it isn't a hard and fast rule, but that a reduced mortality in some dogs with a high COI had been observed a lot them and in livestock.

The article is here:
A Beginner’s Guide to COI
A Beginner’s Guide to COI | Dog Breed Health


----------



## Vita

Good news! I learned that the puppy I'll be getting soon has a different sire than I thought, and thus has a very, very low COI. It was a mistake on my part of who the sire was on that pup. 

After learning about the dangers of a high COI, it was pretty unsettling at first, but I liked her so much I had decided to go through with it. And now, it's not a problem. 

Maybe this sounds odd to say, but it sort of feels like a karmic test: did I like her enough to get her anyway? And the answer was yes. Intellectually I know this might not have been a good decision if it turned out to a problem, but emotionally, it felt right. Weird, huh?


----------



## Mfmst

Sometimes the karma bus takes you to great places. She must be a beauty, if your heart ruled your head. Very excited for you


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Now we need to see a picture!!!! LOL!


----------

